# K3b Problem

## gentoo_beginner_231

Hallo Gentoo Freunde,

habe versucht, k3b zu installieren, dabei gabs einen Abbruch mit folgenden Meldungen:

!!! ERROR: media-libs/libdv-0.102 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 39, Exitcode 2

!!! compile problem

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

Wasm meint ihr dazu?

PS: Ich hab auch versucht mit X-CD-Roast eine CD zu brennen, dabei kam die Meldung, dass das Progrmam eine Demo Version sei, und ich nur bis 1GB brennen könnte. Gibts x-cd-roast jetzt nur noch als kommerzielle Software?

Gruß Stefan

----------

## TheCurse

Was meinst du, was das hier heißt?

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message. 

Dass heißt, dass du die vorige Fehlermeldung posten sollst, nicht den Text mit den !!!. Sonst können wir nur raten, wo ein Fehler sein könnte *indiekristallkugelschau*.

Zu xcdroast müsstest du mir mal sagen, wer die Fehlermeldung macht bzw. was genau da steht (nicht nur sinngemäß).

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## gentoo_beginner_231

ups...sorry....schäm....

make[2]: *** [playdv] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libdv-0.102/work/libdv-0.102/playdv'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libdv-0.102/work/libdv-0.102'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-libs/libdv-0.102 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 39, Exitcode 2

!!! compile problem

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message. :Sad: 

Gruß Gentoo-beginner...

 :Confused: 

----------

## gentoo_beginner_231

und hier noch der link auf die Meldung mit dem key....

http://stelo.homedns.org/index.php?option=com_zoom&Itemid=42&page=view&catid=5&PageNo=1&key=0&hit=1

Gruß gentoo-beginner

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *gentoo_beginner_231 wrote:*   

> ups...sorry....schäm....
> 
> make[2]: *** [playdv] Error 1
> 
> make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libdv-0.102/work/libdv-0.102/playdv'
> ...

 

also, das bringt uns auch nicht weiter  :Rolling Eyes:  ist ja klar, dass make "Error ..." anzeigt, wenn es einen Fehler gibt, aber welcher ist der Fehler? Genau das musst du posten!

----------

## z4Rilla

 *gentoo_beginner_231 wrote:*   

> ups...sorry....schäm....
> 
> make[2]: *** [playdv] Error 1
> 
> make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libdv-0.102/work/libdv-0.102/playdv'
> ...

 

 :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes: 

jaa wenn das so ist....

----------

## Mindphaser

Mhh bei mir funzt diese libdv Version.... 2 Vorschläge:

1) "emerge sync", dann nochmal probieren (eventuell hast du ein "kaputtes" ebuild gezogen und dies wurde schnell "korrigiert, kommt mal vor)

2) wenn das nichts bringt, versuch mal 0.99-r1 von libdv zu emergen

```
emerge =libdv-0.99-r1
```

danach versuch nochmal dein Glück mit k3b.

----------

## gentoo_beginner_231

Hallo nochmals,

also ein emerge sync bringt den Fehler, dass ich alle config files updaten soll. Da weiss ich leider nicht weiter, dann habe ich das emerge =libdv-0.99-r1 getestet, dann kam folgende Fehlermeldung:

libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.la'

make[2]: *** [playdv] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libdv-0.99-r1/work/libdv-0.99/playdv'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libdv-0.99-r1/work/libdv-0.99'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-libs/libdv-0.99-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 39, Exitcode 2

!!! compile problem

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

Dank und Gruß 

Stefan

----------

## gentoo_beginner_231

Hi again,

emerge sync bringt diesen Fehler:

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/Manifest

        6897 100%    0.00kB/s    0:00:00

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.4.28-r7.ebuild

        1268 100%    0.00kB/s    0:00:00

 111400 files...

Number of files: 111425

Number of files transferred: 15

Total file size: 87083754 bytes

Total transferred file size: 96155 bytes

Literal data: 96155 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 2500125

Total bytes written: 481

Total bytes read: 2597399

wrote 481 bytes  read 2597399 bytes  69276.80 bytes/sec

total size is 87083754  speedup is 33.52

>>> Updating Portage cache...  ...done!

 * An update to portage is available. It is _highly_ recommended

 * that you update portage now, before any other packages are updated.

 * Please do so and then update ALL of your configuration files.

Gruß Stefan

----------

## 76062563

Da stehts doch:

 * An update to portage is available. It is _highly_ recommended 

* that you update portage now, before any other packages are updated. 

----------

## Mindphaser

Das wird ihn bei seinen eigentlichen Problem weniger helfen, aber wer weiss wer weiss...

Wenn du nachdem du Portage upgedatet hast es immer noch nicht geht, gib mal "emerge info" ein und

kopier die Ausgabe davon mal hier rein.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *gentoo_beginner_231 wrote:*   

> Hallo nochmals,
> 
> also ein emerge sync bringt den Fehler, dass ich alle config files updaten soll. Da weiss ich leider nicht weiter, dann habe ich das emerge =libdv-0.99-r1 getestet, dann kam folgende Fehlermeldung:
> 
> libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.la'
> ...

 

[DUP] von https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-278649.html

diese Frage kommt fast 3 Mal täglich. Bitte nicht für die selbe Frage immer einen neuen Thread anfangen  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## FrankWolter

Zunächst ein herzliches Hallo an alle,

in diesem Post ist es ja ziemlich abrupt still geworden nach dem letzten Statement, ich würde mich aber trotzem hier gerne mal einklinken.

Ich versuche gerade als Newbie mit einem Linux-versierten Bekannten zusammen Gentoo zu installieren und scheitere jetzt zum zweiten Mal an derselben Stelle!!!!!!!

Die bekannten Statements zur libstdc++.la sind mir bekannt fix... habe ich durchgeführt, die Datei 05gcc überprüft, ... und und und ....!

Für mich stellt sich eher die Frage warum beim emerge immer wieder ( von grep, libtool ,...) versucht wird auf das Verzeichnis i386 zuzugreifen, obwohl das System auf i686 eingestellt ist?!

Und wenn der Fehler wirklich dreimal täglich (und das seit 2004??? :Shocked: ) auftaucht dann frage ich mich als Neuer warum das immer noch passiert:(?!

Es wäre schön, wenn Ihr uns neuen da unterstützen würdet und das Lesen von zig Posts ohne echte Lösung (ich kann fix_ ... schon nicht mehr hören) ist echt nicht hilfreich!

Ich hoffe, dass ich hier trotz des kritischen Beitrags noch aufgenommen werde und vielleicht läuft ja auch mein Linux eines Tages... :Smile: 

Gruß

Frank

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *FrankWolter wrote:*   

> Zunächst ein herzliches Hallo an alle,
> 
> in diesem Post ist es ja ziemlich abrupt still geworden nach dem letzten Statement, ich würde mich aber trotzem hier gerne mal einklinken.
> 
> Ich versuche gerade als Newbie mit einem Linux-versierten Bekannten zusammen Gentoo zu installieren und scheitere jetzt zum zweiten Mal an derselben Stelle!!!!!!!
> ...

 

Welches Problem hast Du denn bei Deiner Installation?

Im übrigen gehe ich immer davon aus, daß ich es hier mit freier Software zu tun habe, bei der man andere Ansprüche stellt als an komerzielle Programme.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Was zeigt den emerge k3b -pv?

----------

## FrankWolter

Hallo Flammenflitzer,

merci für die schnelle Reaktion, habe ich nicht mit gerechnet und kann Deinen Befehlsvorschlag erst ausführen, wenn ich die Platte umgebaut habe (ich muss meine alte dienstlich lauffähig halten, daher wird immer umgesteckt ...)

Der Fehler ist bei mir beim emergen der kde-base/kde-libs3.4.1 aufgetreten. Der emerge-Prozess versucht die c++.la im Verzeichnis /usr/.../i386-.../...c++.la zu finden, tatsächlich steht sie aber im Verzeichnis /usr/.../i686-.../...c++.la ...

Genaue Fehlermeldung folgt, wenn das System soweit ist, dann melde ich mich nochmal!!

Gruß

Frank

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich glaube, das Problem habe ich schon einige MAle beantwortet. Ich sehe mal nach. Ist es vielleicht der Fehler?

```

http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2417807#2417807

```

----------

## FrankWolter

Hallo Flammenflitzer,

ja das ist genau der Fehler, den Fichtenelch auch hatte:) !!

Insofern habe ich Deinen Vorschlag jetzt mal 1:1 umgesetzt und das emerge neu gestartet - mal sehen.

Die Idee einen Link zu setzen hatten wir auch schon mal gehabt, aber zunächst als "unsaubere" Lösung verworfen. Wir waren halt unsicher, ob nach der libstdc++.la nicht noch weitere Dateien irgendwo gesucht werden würden, wo sie nicht sollen. 

Da dieses Problem ja mit vielen Programm-emerges auftritt wäre es doch bestimmt sinnvoll bei den FAQs einen Verweis anzulegen oder eine Linksammlung (wie im englischsprachigen Forum unter dem Stichwort libstdc++.la - da steht zwar nichts weiteres/neues, dafür alles beieinander). Noch besser wäre es natürlich dieses Problem i386/i686 irgendwie zu beseitigen (wir sitzen da schon Tage dran ...).

Verstehe mich nicht falsch - ich bin mir bewusst, dass wir hier über freie Software reden in die viel Freizeit vieler Enthusiasten geflossen ist und auch Foren wollen gepflegt sein ... insofern ein herzliches Dankeschön an alle die sich da einbringen. Ich kann selbst ein wenig programmieren, war/bin aber leider nie so gut, dass ich mir zugetraut hätte so etwas zu veröffentlichen - aber wer weiss - ein paar Jährchen habe ich ja hoffentlich noch  :Wink:  und vielleicht kann ich ja auch irgendwie anders helfen...?!

Also erstmal danke ganz persönlich an Dich

Gruß

Frank

----------

## FrankWolter

Hallo Flammenflitzer,

das emerge ... ist fehlgeschlagen.

Folgende Meldungen:

letzte Info: .... libwalletclient.la -lz -lfam

grep: /usr..../libstdc++.la: Too many levels of symbolic links

bin/sed: can't read: /usr ....: Too many levels of symbolic links

libtool: link: .... is not a valid libtool archive

dann kommen die make Meldungen ...

!!!Error kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.1-r1 failed

!!!Function kde_src_compile, Line 164, Exitcode 2

Das ist also der momentane Status.

Gruß

Frank

----------

